# Anybody?



## bobcycles (Jul 7, 2019)

JEEZ!!!!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=333260423155


Bicycles are.....?     no idea what exactly is going on ...

200 BIN

wheel set is worth that!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2019)

seller says low reserve, so I'm thinking he made an error and you won't get that from him for 200 bucks. But I could be wrong. Maybe I should hit the BIN and wait for him to tell me he made an error.  lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2019)

After looking at his feedback on what he has sold and for what price, I'm sure he messed up his listing.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 8, 2019)

That's nothing...I had to point out to an overseas seller that they MAY have meant $39.99 not $3399.00

It was an NOS speaker terminal pad for 1979-81 Pioneer stereos with blue fluorescent meters.

And I was correct.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 8, 2019)

Price is Right I reckon. It's on the CABE...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-flying-cloud-225.154628/


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jul 8, 2019)

For the record, just what exactly is meant by "house paint"?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 9, 2019)

House paint.. meaning unprofessionally painted by someone. Not original paint anymore. You can tell by the painted over rivets on the fenders


----------

